# Passwords



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 20, 2010)

Do you guys use multiple passwords? Is it worth the extra effort to remember them all to have different passwords for different things, especially if the password is a good one, or is it always a good idea to have different passwords for different things?

Personally I have a ton of different passwords with two-four main ones. All the other obscure ones I have to look up, or guess at all the random things that I remember using as a password at some point or another. There's also a few passwords that I only used once and never wrote down, so I really can't remember those. Luckily those were typically for old topsites and such...

Opinions?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 20, 2010)

I use permutations of the same one for internet stuff and I choose random words for my computer's. The last one was 'greenbean', por examplo.


----------



## Green (Dec 20, 2010)

Nope, the same one, or a variation if needed. It's usually no


----------



## Superbird (Dec 20, 2010)

I always use the same password. For everything. It is: A secret.


----------



## Minish (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a different password for basically every website I go to. Most of them aren't even words and are hard to remember. I don't know why I do this. ):

I go through phases of passwords, too. I've probably had about fifty+ regular passwords throughout my internet life, because I'm insane or something.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 20, 2010)

I used to use the same passwords everywhere but then I become paranoid and used different passwords everywhere, and started forgetting them all. Now I use the same really long password with very slight changes for each different site, so far I haven't forgotten any!

I think my password here is still my old one, I'll change it now.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 20, 2010)

I have several passwords I use diferent places. It's mostly this one random letter-nuber combo that I for some reason was able to remember, or some regular word or sentence with half the letters in 1337.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 20, 2010)

I have passwords of various strengths (one kind of half-assed one for things I don't really give a damn about, a couple of stronger but not very long ones for things I give slightly more of a damn about, several strong and pretty long ones for things that are somewhat important, and one extra-long one for my e-mail that I don't use anywhere else). For the lower strengths, I rotate them every once in a while or invent a new, similarly constructed one. I remember my passwords easily; the only thing that sometimes gets in my way is remembering which one I used for what.


----------



## Barubu (Dec 20, 2010)

I only have one, extremely long password for everything. I only started doing this a year ago, so, if I go to a site that I used to get on but don't anymore, I can't remember the password for that one.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 20, 2010)

I mostly use the same password with slight variations if I truely care about it like email, or if it needs to be longer than the password is/needs numbers.

And its easy to remember. it's Internet


----------



## voltianqueen (Dec 20, 2010)

I have one main password that I use for most places, and there are three variations of it..
I also have two other passwords that I use less often, and they are really long o_o


----------



## Missile (Dec 20, 2010)

I used to have about ten different passwords when I first joined the internet for obvious reasons, but as the years progressed I started using only one password for each account, and that's what I do today. I suppose I'm not exactly... I guess you could say "afraid" of losing my password or anything. :/


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Dec 20, 2010)

I have the same basic password, then I change it based on what websites require. Even now it's pretty hard to keep track of, I don't think I'll ever be getting different passwords for everything.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 20, 2010)

I use one because I am a lazy hack who will get hacked someday. Of course my password is swordfish.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 21, 2010)

I use one password absolutely everywhere. Unless the site forces me to change the capitalisation or add numbers.
WHY SO SAFETY-CONSCIOUS, MEOWTH


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 21, 2010)

one of my friends uses long and overly complicated chemical compounds as passwords. This makes sense for him, because he's a chemistry nerd, but it's a pain in the ass when he wants me to check his email for him. :|


----------



## ZimD (Dec 21, 2010)

For a reality TV-based gaming website I'm on virtually 24/7, I use a seemingly random string of 20 characters which are the first letters of a sentence. I use a similar one, but missing a few of the letters, for my e-mail (changed it recently - my e-mail is a reference to a character from a website, and my password was his... catchphrase, of sorts, so it was rather obvious.)

For everything else, which is less important, I tend to use variations of the same password I came up with for Neopets forever ago, sometimes replacing certain letters with numbers (0 in place of o, etc). 

For things I'll only ever really use once, like accounts I use for one thing or something, I generally use "inflammable" out of habit, because I listened to a song once while making an account and that is the first word of the song. And that one i don't care if I say since I don't use it for anything important anyway.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 21, 2010)

I have two passwords, one quite small and less secure, and one longer one that I doubt anybody would guess easily. When required, I shove numbers on the end (Always the same sequence of numbers!) or capitalise certain letters.


----------



## Spoon (Dec 21, 2010)

My passwords tend to have a theme, but sometimes I'll use an inside joke or things that I like.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 21, 2010)

I use the same base for everything, but I add a number for each site, so for X site it's 1 and for Y site it's 2. I used to use something based off Doctor Seuss.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Dec 21, 2010)

I mostly use mathematical esoterica and stuff with symbols like ≠ and → and » and à in them but I also have generic weak passwords for things I don't give a shit about.

fa=a(fa)



ultraviolet said:


> one of my friends uses long and overly complicated chemical compounds as passwords. This makes sense for him, because he's a chemistry nerd, but it's a pain in the ass when he wants me to check his email for him. :|


this makes me want to learn some more chemistry.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 22, 2010)

I have two passwords that I use for just about everything - one my family uses for most things, and one I made up about ten years ago that's served me well since. It's bloody _usernames_ that I have a problem with and can never bloody remember. I have all the usernames I have for different sites and the password I use with them wirrten down in a book that will someday be stolen and then... well, actually, if someone wants to read my university emails or check my spotify, I'm not that fussed.


----------



## hyphen (Dec 22, 2010)

I have quite a lot of passwords.

IT'S GOOD FOR SECURITY


----------



## Cloudsong (Dec 22, 2010)

I use the exact same passphrase for every site, with various numbers, symbols, capitalized letters, and lower case letters o: I guess my password is secure, though if anyone figures it out then I'm screwed cuz it's the same on every account I have xD


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 31, 2010)

I used to use one password that was not secure whatsoever. It has no punctuation or numbers, all lowercase, and is basically two words. After I decided I needed a new password, I chose one that was still all lowercase but had some numbers. That password was eventually cracked by an enemy, so I then chose 3 new passwords that mixed in punctuation, numbers, and letters. One of those 3 got broken into by an even more powerful enemy, so I ditched them and settled on an even better password. The "password strength-o-meters" on some sites say that password is either secure or very secure.

I use a still different password for work, because I felt uncomfortable with my main password being given out to anyone.


----------



## Pwnemon (Dec 31, 2010)

i use this super simple passcode for everything because I don't have anything important that can be hackable, so yeah. When I get my own bank account or a paypal or whatever I'll come up with a more secure passcode.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 31, 2010)

I have the same password everywhere, only with numbers randomly added.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 3, 2011)

I use references to music but then fuck them up


----------



## Firelord Alex (Jan 3, 2011)

My password should be easy to guess.  I recently changed it on 10% of the sites I'm on and my computer account.

My new password is about as easy to guess as someone's favorite color.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jan 3, 2011)

I always use one of two passwords, one of which is actually just the same password with an extra character, for those silly "your password must have a minimum of 6 character" things. _I'm perfectly fine with 5_ :(

Ironically, this is the only website where I must use a different password, since you need _letters_ in your password here.


----------



## Lili (Jan 3, 2011)

For this site, I have a special password.  For all other sites I have a different one.  Don't you guys feel special now?


----------



## Glaciachan (Jan 5, 2011)

I used to use two main passwords, with minor changes here and there for everything, but now I often use more complex, secure passwords that are randomly generated.

At least for my LJ, DeviantArt, and alternate Twitter. I need to get off my lazy ass and change the rest..


----------



## JackPK (Jan 14, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> I have two passwords that I use for just about everything - one my family uses for most things, and one I made up about ten years ago that's served me well since. It's bloody _usernames_ that I have a problem with and can never bloody remember. I have all the usernames I have for different sites and the password I use with them wirrten down in a book that will someday be stolen and then... well, actually, if someone wants to read my university emails or check my spotify, I'm not that fussed.


THIS.



Zim Del Invasor said:


> For things I'll only ever really use once, like accounts I use for one thing or something, I generally use "inflammable" out of habit, because I listened to a song once while making an account and that is the first word of the song. And that one i don't care if I say since I don't use it for anything important anyway.


Fun Fact: "Flammable" is not actually a word.* The proper word for "able to be set on fire" is "inflammable". Of course, that doesn't stop tons of stupid people from using "inflammable" to mean "fireproof".

*Well since the English language doesn't have Grammar Police like the French and probably lots of others do, technically you can say anything's a word. But "flammable" arose because stupid people misunderstood "inflammable" so _it isn't really a word shhhhhh_


----------



## IcySapphire (Jan 14, 2011)

Most of my passwords are gemstone related, with numbers and symbols added for strength. Occassionally, I will make up little sentences and use the first letter of each word as the password (so "I wanna be the very best" would come out "Iwbtvb", for example)


----------



## dolphinfish (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a lot of passwords...
Occasionally I'll decide I need to have a new one, so I'll bang on my keyboard a couple of times and memorize whatever I get.  And that will be my new password.

Or I'll screw up phrases like:  iris is the goddess of the rainbow so you get iris ranibow and then you add a little 1337 so 1ri5r@1nb0w and then switch out a couple of the letters so you get something like
1t!5r@1nb0l.

Win.

And then... I memorize that because I like numbers.


----------



## Empoleon (Jan 24, 2011)

Lastpass is your friend. It's an extension for your browser (Chrome, Firefox for sure) that remembers passwords for sites. Just remember your master password for it and you can generate 20 character passwords for every site that basically are fool proof. It's a god send, really.


----------



## Minnow (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a few. Usually I use the name of a dog my mom used to have. Sometimes with a 1 after it. For shared passwords (like me and my dads wow account or my friends' minecraft server) it's usually something like 'muffins' or 'flareon' or the name of my dog.

Lately I've had fun using 'LitaganoMotscoud' It's long and obscure and not real words so I think it works pretty well.

+10 internets if you get the reference.


----------



## dolphinfish (Jan 25, 2011)

Minnow said:


> +10 internets if you get the reference.


Cave Story is awesome.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 25, 2011)

I tend to just use one, but I _really_ should have more... and I _used_ to, but there just came a point where I couldn't keep track of them.


----------

